# Omg what is wrong with my horse



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Still sounds like colic to me. Can you get him up with a halter and lead?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Call your vet anyway. It is either now or never for that phone call, too. I'd try and keep him up and moving for now.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Alright we can't find the benamine I gonna try and lead him
The best I can do is ask for advice


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

If you have time to post on here, you have time to call the vet if it's as dire as you worded it. 

Get him up and walking. How is his capillary refil and pinch test? Has he pooped? If so what did it look like? How does he look overall? Is he bright and alert or looking dull? 

How are his vitals?


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Advice here or a vet?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah, i would definately get him up and walking, and if he is uncomfortable, and acting strange, call a vet!!! its in your horse's best interest


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I just caught a glimpse of him up and trotting but he's down again now


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Not to be mean, I know I'm new on here. But WHY are you inside on the computer asking about this? And not calling a vet?


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

he did poop about 2-3 min ago he's a lil dehydrated but we got electrolites in him....WE FOUND THE BANEMINE!!!!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Is he still going down or down?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I would say call a vet, and I do have to point out that you are doing it again. You did it with your friends horse as well. The "its life or death NOW NOW NOW" Not giving all the information, and hyping everyone up. How bad it is really. What have you done to help figure out what is wrong. It sounds to me like he's just sunbathing, enjoying the weather, and he's asleep so when something does make a noise he's jerking to, because thats what prey animals do. A slow response time generally means the horse is then dead in the wild. Is he sweating? Is he breathing hard aside from his occasional rolling? Is he just rolling, or thrashing/rolling violently? Have you actually gone out and tried to get him up or are you just watching him from inside the house?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Good, now get off the internet and go take care of your horse. Keep him walking and monitoring his vitals. If he looks stressed or his vitals are off we can't help you and you need to call a vet.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

don't worry I trying to find out what I can doo for him NOW and then call just so I can start something and I waiting for banemine


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok...I hate being the cranky one in the group but really? How many of these threads is Gus going to start about a horse that obviously needs a vet yet Gus has no intention of calling said vet. If your horse is colicing, call a freaking vet.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

corinowalk, I totally agree.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry but

Call a vet or just sit on the computer while you watch your horse suffer.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

well i just walked him around and he seemed a little bit like his oldself, he was prancin a lil but then he walked a little sloweer than I'd like but for the most part he was actin like himself so I put him up and he was nibblin at his food. So I just got done eatin and I gonna go back out soon to check


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

please everyone chill! I'm already stressed out enough with my life. I am going to right now


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

cornio-I told you a vet is far away from us the best I can do is ask for advice.....


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Still though Gus, you need to CALL a vet. Get off the internet call and take care of your horse


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Gus, 
I understand you are stressed right now. I'm glad your horse is eating, that's a good sign. Keep an eye on him and check his vitals. If you don't know how, people here will be able to explain for you. 

In the future, to avoid responses like this it's a good idea to explain everything that is going on and give all the information you have. Please realize that people over the internet are *not* veterinary professionals so although we all care about what happens to your horse sometimes there is no solution or advice we can give but to call the vet. 

Sometimes vets can give you advice over the phone without coming out. If they know your area, they will be sympathetic to your problem. 

I hope he continues to start looking better for you. Good luck!


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Think about it Gus, if you Don't call a vet and something happens to hot dog, you WILL Regret it. A vet will come down to help Hot dog.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Really? What DOES it take for you to call a vet? You have a horse with sand colic and that doesn't warrant a vet call now you have another horse who is down with potential colic and THAT doesn't warrant a vet call. 

I think you are like the little kid who cries wolf. This is your second thread in a week about a dying horse that is URGENT yet you REFUSE to call a vet?!?! That's negligent and, in some states, is a fine-able offense as it's considered abuse. If you can't afford to call a vet, you can't afford to own a horse much less MULTIPLE ones!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks kate and dove i tried a few vets and no one answered now I'm trying my family, who has been dealing with horses before he could walk thank yo

amarea-I'm not happy that you are critizing me for not calling a vet, granted my horse has sand in her,.......I would like advice please, if you can't do that then please just stop. You don't know what's going on in my life or my families, we are all stressed right now, mainly me. Please help me or just leave


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus said:


> thanks kate and dove i tried a few vets and no one answered now I'm trying my family, who has been dealing with horses before he could walk thank yo
> 
> amarea-I'm not happy that you are critizing me for not calling a vet, granted my horse has sand in her,.......I would like advice please, if you can't do that then please just stop. You don't know what's going on in my life or my families, we are all stressed right now, mainly me. Please help me or just leave


amarea just badly wants you to call a vet if your horse is sick. You can't deny that the refusing to call a vet thing IS cruel. And I remember that other post, too where you wouldn't call a vet. Doing that is a bad habit, put yourself in the horse's shoes. Would you want a vet called for you? I think you would.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Just remember. JUST because a horse isn't laying down and rolling, his guts can still be twisting. I suggest you do some research and find a vet that does night calls. 
Trust me iv been there.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Sorry that you don't like someone questioning the fact that twice alone this week horses are "dying" and yet you downright REFUSE to call a vet. Calling a vet is part of horse ownership. We've all done it. Yet, according to you, for as long as you can remember, you've never had a vet to your property. Do you not find that even slightly negligent?

I'm sorry that you have issues in your life, but why should your horses have to suffer for your issues?

And sorry, I'm not going anywhere


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

first of all, keep your horse moving now! with my colicing horse, that was the best thing i could do for her. the vet told me to keep her moving. then we trailered her to the clinic to get checked out and get some drugs and such. it was probably the scarist hour of my life. it was a 1/4 hour drive to the vet, but since the roads were really bad because of ice, it took 1/2 hour. my dad drove and i stayed in the trailer with my horse. KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR HORSE! dont let her out of your eyes! please, because if she gets worse, you need to be there right aways to help. walking her will do her good!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

no one will answer! they are like all closed!

kate-I appreciate your help cross my heart and _*HOPE*_ do die i mean it. But I think hot dog will be ok, its a little hard to tell now, he lyin down, but....I don't know It is getting very dark. I think I'm gonna dump more electrolites in him, I worried he doesn't have enough in him......


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

If he is laying down and resting leave him be. Put a blanket on top of him and hope to GOD its just mild colic and the Banamine works. If its the worst colic...


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

CheyGurl17 said:


> first of all, keep your horse moving now! with my colicing horse, that was the best thing i could do for her. the vet told me to keep her moving. then we trailered her to the clinic to get checked out and get some drugs and such. it was probably the scarist hour of my life. it was a 1/4 hour drive to the vet, but since the roads were really bad because of ice, it took 1/2 hour. my dad drove and i stayed in the trailer with my horse. KEEP AN EYE ON YOUR HORSE! dont let her out of your eyes! please, because if she gets worse, you need to be there right aways to help. walking her will do her good!


Agreed. This might sound like yelling, well it kinda is but OFF THE INTERNET NOW AND WALK YOUR HORSE OR MAKE HIM FEEL COMFORTABLEPLEASE, GUS! If Hot Dog is colicing he depends on you, to help him. Remember how your brother does nothing for the horses according to Your RAWR post. Well I think now is your chance to prove yourself. Go help the horse, *now.*


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

amarea-you told half the truth I said I have seen a vet at our house before with our horse Joe thank you very much


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thanks everyone esp kate dove chey and lacyloo :] thank you alot


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Our horses rely on us to take care of thier needs. Wether or not Hot Dog is looking better, he may still in serious pain or in a potentialy dangerous situation. You say that you have called a few vets. Is that all of the vets that you can find? Call absolutly everyone to get all the help you can. People here are only try to help and see that your horse does not continue to suffer. I hope that things work out for you quickly and trouble free


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Pretty much every large animal vet practice I've come across ALWAYS has someone on call for after hours emergencies. I call the office and they always tell me to press a number (normally 0) for emergencies, weekends, and after hours. That gets send directly to the on call vet, who then proceeds to call me asap, to help me determine what is wrong, and what steps need to be taken. I would hesitate at pumping more things into his system if you think something is wrong. Free access to water, but nothing else.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Colic takes so many forms its scary. Not seeing the horse by a vet you never know. You should know in a few hours whether he will get better. Anytime my horses have coliced I have stayed by their side ALL night. Twice on the phone with the vet "mild colic" and once we had the vet out. Since a vet isn't coming out I dont know what to tell you but... Please go take care of hotdog, Gus. He needs YOU


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If the vets in your area aren't answering, then start calling others. Colic isn't something that you play around with or play the 'wait and see' game. He might seem fine to you but unless you know certain clues to look for, you could have a dead horse by morning (or one that is wishing he was dead). Having contact information for a vet that you can contact at any time, any day, holiday or the dead of night is something that just goes along with horse ownership.

Get off the internet, nobody here can offer you any for certain advice more than what has already been said. Get a phone book and start calling vets until you get ahold of one, don't leave the horse alone, keep him walking or standing and constantly monitor his vitals and gut sounds. It doesn't take but just a few minutes for things to go bad with colic and only a few minutes after they turn bad, there is irreparable damage done.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I have had horses for 30 years and I have not had the number of emergencies that you have had in a week. If you don't help the horse it will die. If you don't keep it moving the gut will twist and rupture then the horse will start to act normal untill it dies. I hope there is someone knowlegable that can administer the banamine and take care of the horse. I hope you don't have any more life and death emergencies this week.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Just to add Gus, my horse was pooping and had gut sounds..RIGHT BEFORE SHE WAS PUT TO SLEEP.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

If you think your horse has colic from what I understand your main objective is to get the horse to use the bathroom and pass gas. If you have a horse trailer just put the horse in the trailer and trailer him around that should make them use the bathroom and if your still concerned run him by the vet I know some vets will make payment arrangements if your unable to pay for it..


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I second that with my Dad's horse who ended up having a ruptured intestine. He looked much better in the morning, but it to the vet coming out and doing a test to show that his entire abdomen was filled with blood because he had ruptured overnight. He almost guaranteed us we'd probably have to put him down, but he kept him comfortable through the night so we could see what he looked like. The vet warned us that he would probably look better, and if he did it was actually a BAD sign. I do caution you to please keep in mind that although it is scary, and you want to get across the idea that it is scary, that posting a bunch of "oh my god" posts, where it is found out that nothing was really wrong, or someone was over reacting, eventually something WILL be wrong, but no one will bother responding because you get so worked up. Its scary, you want to do what you can, you want to get more experienced people's opinions, though only so much can be figured out online, and you want to know that people care and sympathize with you, but you have to take a step back and look at it through everyone else's eyes, and what we see is unnecessary drama. Take a breath, and think for a minute before posting something in a panic, possibly leaving out vital information, and make sure that you've got all the facts down before you post.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I agree that after a veterinary office closes there is a person to take messages and give to vets on call. I also agree with calling any vets out of the area for over the phone advice. Or do absolutely nothing and see what tomorrow brings.?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_First: You had time to walk into your house to get to the computer to post on horse forum, but you did not have time to call the vet??_

_Second: If you have time to post on horse forum, why werent you googling "emergancy vets in (location)"? Or looking in the phone book for more numbers? Or best option yet, have a list of vets to call??_


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I hope for your horses sake that it isn't colic. I hope he is okay in the morning.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If the vet is far away the first thing I would do is call them so they can get on the road. The only time I could imagine posting online while this is happening would be to ask people to google other local vets for me so I could be walking my horse. 

The fact that you came back to the house and ate blows my mind.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

When I found out that Sona had colic at 3 o'clock in the morning I jump out of bed in my PJ's and went to the barn. I didnt even get to eat the whole day because I was to busy taking car of her. I never left her side once. If you care about your horse you wouldnt be on here


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

I lost my stallion to colic a couple years ago. It is a horrible way for a horse to go. It is not something that you want to just wait around and see. I have never heard of a vet that just goes home and expects emergencies to wait until morning. That isn't how life works and that isn't how they work.

And I do remember the thread where you said you remember a vet coming to your house only once in your lifetime. (Although I don't know how that could be, when you need shots and coggins to show, and a vet to do them, and you claim to show those horses) You were trying to justify why it wasn't necessary to call a vet that time too. Well, guess what? It's necessary!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you shut up joe

AlexS-do you think i want to leave him? he was eating, and pooping and acting most like him self i fel comfortable enough to leave him and he is doin good now


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

never done coggins test


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus said:


> thank you shut up joe
> 
> AlexS-do you think i want to leave him? he was eating, and pooping and acting most like him self i fel comfortable enough to leave him and he is doin good now


Did you not read what lacyloo had said? Her horse seemed to be doing fine and they still had to put it to sleep.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Another MIRACULOUS recovery! You might want to call The 700 Club or Unexplained Mysteries so they can cover all the amazing recoveries that happen in your area!


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hey all I'm sorry but I just have to say this... Everyone has told Gus that she needs to go call a vet just please take it easy on her maybe she has a reason for not calling a vet we all understand that she needs to be out with her horse but maybe this is where she feels like she can get the info from we all have our personall views but lets just try to help the horse wether she is doing the right thing or not. Gus I would like to point out that the people on here are probably not a vet and the best thing to do is to call a vet even if it is a long distance and get a consultation the vet can defiantly point you in the right direction


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Gus said:


> ... he was eating, and pooping and acting most like him self i fel comfortable enough to leave him and he is doin good now


But it has been previously stated that in some cases, the better they look, the worse of they actually are. Have you gotten through to anyone yet? 
Again, best of luck


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

nate1 you are my new best friend thank you soooooo much


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Nate, you are new to the boards but this is her 2nd post in a week where a horse is DYING at that very second and both times, the horse makes a miraculous recovery in just an hour or 2. She has also commented that they have only had the vet to her house ONCE for as long as she can remember! I have the vets out at least once a year if not more! So trust me, there is a reason she is being met with such skepticism.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

nate1 said:


> Hey all I'm sorry but I just have to say this... Everyone has told Gus that she needs to go call a vet just please take it easy on her maybe she has a reason for not calling a vet we all understand that she needs to be out with her horse but maybe this is where she feels like she can get the info from we all have our personall views but lets just try to help the horse wether she is doing the right thing or not. Gus I would like to point out that the people on here are probably not a vet and the best thing to do is to call a vet even if it is a long distance and get a consultation the vet can defiantly point you in the right direction


Helping the horse would be her getting off the forum and treating it, I believe. I think she's gotten enough views on this and I think she should now be looking for vets, and out with her horse. Heck that's what I'd be doing.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

nate thank you. my horse is eating and will be goin to check on him in a sec thank you I really appreciate it, you have no idea!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Katesrider011 said:


> Did you not read what lacyloo had said? Her horse seemed to be doing fine and they still had to put it to sleep.


 Yep. Gus do you know how it feels to watch your horses eyes glaze over and them get stiff and cold to the touch? I do and so do other forum members. colic is NOTHING to play around with.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

nate, I don't know if you missed it or what, but this also isn't the first time something has happened where she won't call the vet for one reason or another, part of the reason people are riding her hard about calling a vet. Being all nice and kind and "oh well just keep walking him around, I'm sure he'll be fine" are not getting the severity of colic across to gus, which I think is what most people are trying to do. Colic mild or severe is NOT something you mess around with. I know my horse died from colic, and fortunately we caught it in time to put him down without more suffering, and I know a friend who's horse's only sign was the fact that he laid down in the middle of the afternoon (right around dinner time), and while for a lot of horses that wouldn't be a cause for concern, the BO called the owner, and they found out that he was in fact colicking, and in a matter of minutes it went from he's just laying down, to rushing him to the hospital for life saving surgery, where they found that a tumor had wrapped around the intestine killing off a large section. If the owner had just "waited to see" the horse wouldn't have survived. That is all we are trying to accomplish is getting her to understand how severe it really is.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

Amarea said:


> Nate, you are new to the boards but this is her 2nd post in a week where a horse is DYING at that very second and both times, the horse makes a miraculous recovery in just an hour or 2. She has also commented that they have only had the vet to her house ONCE for as long as she can remember! I have the vets out at least once a year if not more! So trust me, there is a reason she is being met with such skepticism.


I realise that I take my horse to the vet to get all their shots, coggins worming etc... as a matter of fact the last time I took my horse to get shots I saw a horse hooked up to an IV that was foaming at the mouth and the vet said it was because tetnus so I believe in the shots but we can't control how people treat their horses at least Gus is trying to get help (allthough it may be the wrong way).. some people they just say let the horse be and what happens happens especially now-a-days since a person can buy a good horse for $150


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I have seen colic, i know it nothin to mess with. I had a horse die from it


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think you understand I have had horses die and one come close. I know what colic can do.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

And yet you still continue to leave Hot Dog out there (with out medical attention or advice), knowing that there is still a risk that he may be in a difficult situation?


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I feel sick to my stomach *bangs head on desk* . Goodnight everyone. Fingers crossed


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

You think I've done nothing? with all due respect.....he has had attentionand advice...fromm family


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

dressagebelle said:


> nate, I don't know if you missed it or what, but this also isn't the first time something has happened where she won't call the vet for one reason or another, part of the reason people are riding her hard about calling a vet. Being all nice and kind and "oh well just keep walking him around, I'm sure he'll be fine" are not getting the severity of colic across to gus, which I think is what most people are trying to do. Colic mild or severe is NOT something you mess around with. I know my horse died from colic, and fortunately we caught it in time to put him down without more suffering, and I know a friend who's horse's only sign was the fact that he laid down in the middle of the afternoon (right around dinner time), and while for a lot of horses that wouldn't be a cause for concern, the BO called the owner, and they found out that he was in fact colicking, and in a matter of minutes it went from he's just laying down, to rushing him to the hospital for life saving surgery, where they found that a tumor had wrapped around the intestine killing off a large section. If the owner had just "waited to see" the horse wouldn't have survived. That is all we are trying to accomplish is getting her to understand how severe it really is.


 
What will be more helpful riding her to call a vet? or trying to offer helpful advice?


----------



## ShannonSevenfold (Oct 11, 2008)

Everyone just needs to stop giving Gus the attention that she is obviously looking for. I really highly doubt that this post is anything but fiction. I'm sorry if Hot Dog was, in fact, ill, but the fact is, you've gotta be running some magical healing farm or something over there if all of this is true. :/


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Then again I have to ask why were you in the house in one sentence acting like it was life or death, and in the next saying "oh well I wanted to so abc first THEN call the vet. First thing to do in a suspected colic case is CALL A VET make sure that any potential treatment you will give in the meantime is actually advised, and THEN go look for the banamine, or the computer, or the whatever else it is you want to look for to do while waiting. Don't wait to call the vet. You seem like a nice enough person in your other posts, but when it comes to horse health you seem to be a bit over dramatic, and under active. I called a vet on something several other people actually said WASN'T a big deal, only to find out that it really was, so you really can't make a diagnosis based on what the majority of people say, you need a licensed vets opinion.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you thank you thank you nate

Shannon-I would love the people who are critizying me to leave.

check out my page, hotdog is my horse


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Gus said:


> You think I've done nothing? with all due respect.....he has had attentionand advice...fromm family


Gus: Go help the horse even if it looks like it doesn't need it anymore. Hot Dog might be looking fine because maybe it's his instinct of if I lay around and act sick I'll get eaten has kicked in so he's trying to tough it out.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Shannon, I am going to have to agree with you. Its pointless to get upset or angry or worried over drama, when all I'm doing is adding to it. So I'm just gonna chalk it up to looking for attention, and take my attention elsewhere.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Katesrider011 said:


> Gus: Go help the horse even if it looks like it doesn't need it anymore. Hot Dog might be looking fine because maybe it's his instinct of if I lay around and act sick I'll get eaten has kicked in so he's trying to tough it out.


Thats is waht has come to my mind as well.

That is all I have to add. I wish you the best and hope that nothing happens to Hot Dog. Best wishes for the future.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Wow.

*facepalm*

You've never done a coggins? Really? What state are you from?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Man this thread has me shaking my head. I got a call at 3:40 yesterday from my barn saying my horse might be in trouble with colic. Turned out to be nothing, but do you see a post on here from me yelling help? No, I was off addressing the problem. I realize this is the internet age and people seek relationships from total strangers while asking no questions or for credentials, but please use your brain. Colic = call vet...not hop on internet for the next 3 hours and post away with updates. Your horse is your responsibility and your priority.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

No kidding, LS. I have never seen a single place that will let you compete a horse without a coggins, and you've never had one done? Guess somebody must be forging some paperwork somewhere... or I guess all of that could be fantasy as well.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

ShannonSevenfold said:


> Everyone just needs to stop giving Gus the attention that she is obviously looking for. I really highly doubt that this post is anything but fiction. I'm sorry if Hot Dog was, in fact, ill, but the fact is, you've gotta be running some magical healing farm or something over there if all of this is true. :/



^^This. Well said Shannon.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Gus, you are gaining quite a reputation on this forum. I really hope that some day something tragic doesn't happen to you and you truely cannot get a hold of a vet...because if you keep your same attitude and keep posting these kinds of threads insisting that you can handle COLIC without a vet...no one is going to help you.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Apachie - It's illegal here in Texas to sell a horse without a coggins test. I *think* I remember Gus saying that she is from Texas once. Therefore, to have purchased horses in this state, or transfer them into this state they had to have a coggins test.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

lonestar where are you from in texas


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

I just have to say that this is better than any soap opera.

And I thought it was my understanding that to travel anywhere out of state, to show, to board, to take your horse on an organized trail ride, and to take a lesson at a different barn, you had to have coggins.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm from the coast. South of Houston.

I almost moved to central TX a couple months back. I would have been living in Fredricksburg and spending the weekend at my friends grandparents 4000 acre ranch. 

I kinda wish I had moved. Lol.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I know about a coggins test and what it is...doesn't mean I've done one. And who the heck said I lived in Texas?????????


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Gus said:


> AlexS-do you think i want to leave him? he was eating, and pooping and acting most like him self i fel comfortable enough to leave him and he is doin good now


Felt comfortable enough so that you did not miss your own meal? While posting here when you were not comfortable enough and worried rather than calling the vet? Any vet, every vet? 

I think your drama is your own, and you seem to have quite a bit of it.


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> I just have to say that this is better than any soap opera.
> 
> And I thought it was my understanding that to travel anywhere out of state, to show, to board, to take your horse on an organized trail ride, and to take a lesson at a different barn, you had to have coggins.


I believe that is right if you keep your horse on private land then you don't need a coggins but if as soon as you leave the private land you need a coggins if you are pulled over and the police office asks for a coggins and you don't have one they can seize your horse until you provide proof and if you can't provide proof then its a huge fine I have a bad habit of not brining my coggins with me although i need to but always get your coggins


----------



## Annie54 (Dec 9, 2010)

I had my horse Daisy colic and you couldnt pay me to leave her side. I was up all night and I would do it every night if I had to just to keep her alive. I was young then but now I fully know how bad colic can get. One day I got to her to late she was over 20 and died from colic. I am like this with all of my animals. They are like my kids. If you love your animal enough you would do anything and everything.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

You are right Roughrider and nate. A coggins is REQUIRED at almost any place you take your horse that is off-farm. If a trooper pulls you over on the highway and asks to see proof of coggins, you darn well better be able to show it to him.


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

omg poor hot dog dont know what it sounds like but hope he gets better soon


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

eh I do have drama, but I still don't like everyone telling me I'm wrong for not calling a vet, did I not say I tried they are all closed!!!!!! Besides,.......never mind. I appreciate those (nate1 mostly) for accepting me and trying to help me


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I said I *thought* you had said that. Easy mistake.

Whats not a mistake is that your brother "shows" your horses. And you cannot show a horse without a coggins. Plain and simple. 

Either your lying about the showing or your lying about the coggins. 

Or everything you've said is a lie. I have $50 on that one.


ETA: You may not LIKE people telling you that you are wrong but that doesn't change the fact that YOU ARE WRONG. 

Refusing your horse veterinary care when he is in a position that could kill him makes you no better than someone who refuses to feed their horses.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

thank you BecArabian, I just check on him, he's still standin and eating. I have much hope now


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I believe we are having hot air blow up our back ends. On about every level Gus's horse would not be permitted to do half the things he/she claims without a coggins and he/she has so many life threatening dramas.

I will not take your bet Lone, and I would up to a months income of mine.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

????? I have never heard this I know for some shows but the ones I go to we never do, they never asked or anything.

And you can send the money now if you want, I believe hot dog is getting bettr


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Interesting here in California, we don't have to do a coggins as long as we aren't crossing statelines, so I've never had a coggins done on any of my horses.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Gus, I call BS to your "every vet is closed" comment. EVERY SINGLE VET has an emergency service. I agree with Alex that you are just being melodramatic for "effect" again. Do us a favor and take your drama somewhere else. I am tired of the "OMG my horse is dying because I refuse to take care of it" posts.


----------



## Annie54 (Dec 9, 2010)

Wow a lot of drama... seems like the more replies the more fuel to the fire... im out on this one


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Gus said:


> And you can send the money now if you want, I believe hot dog is getting bettr


Did you call a vet then? Or would you like to give me your personal info so I can call you in to your local police? 
Which is it, OMG I am so worried? Or I am not able to call a vet?


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

well Annie, I'm sorry one of your first forum experiances was......this.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

AlexS said:


> Did you call a vet then? Or would you like to give me your personal info so I can call you in to your local police?
> Which is it, OMG I am so worried? Or I am not able to call a vet?


It's not WILLING. She's more than able. Just not willing to.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Hot dog is a fabulous horse!! 17-18 in barrels and 23 in poles

He is great at jumps one of my fav sites it looks like he's flyin!!!!!!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

i talkin to my uncle ^^


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hmmm... me thinks someone has a future on the Fugly blog!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

whats that


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

why does everyone have to be so mean the horse is getting better so lets just be nice


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

nate1 said:


> why does everyone have to be so mean the horse is getting better so lets just be nice


This is the 2nd time in a week there has been a post from Gus where her horse was dying, and she refuses to call a vet. When people get grumpy about that, the horse gets better.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

nate serious i appreciate you soooo much rite now!


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

And Gus has admitted in the other thread to lying/being overdramatic for "effect."


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I've done a coggins test. In Kentucky, the answers go A, A, C, B, D, A, B. Yep. I think they switch up them answers in the other states. *Cough*sarcasm*Cough*

I'm going to go shut my hand in the door a few times and come back to this thread.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

^^ if she openly stated that, Amarea, you ought to find the post where it was stated and bring it to the attention of the mods. Other posters/trolls have been banned for such melodramatics.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-for...w-rule-regarding-lying-fake-identities-34198/


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

AlexS said:


> This is the 2nd time in a week there has been a post from Gus where her horse was dying, and she refuses to call a vet. When people get grumpy about that, the horse gets better.


maybe she can't get to a vet I'v already talked about this but I suppose i'll say it again why are you going to get grumpy? at least shes trying to get help allthough it may be the wrong way but shes trying to get help I thought thats what this forum was for lets look at it like this theres people out there that says its cheaper to bury the horse than to treat the horse then they just go to a horse sell with $150 and get another decently trained horse till that one gets sick so at least shes trying to get help... And if you say that shes doing it for the attention why give her the satisfaction of you getting angry just help and be done with it....


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

trolls!!!!!!


----------



## nate1 (Jul 4, 2009)

craziness.........


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

Nate!!!!!!!!!!!!! Gosh thank you soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much!!!!!!!:']


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

*Everyone let's please remember the Conscientious Etiquette Policy and try and remain civil and on track before this thread deteriorates any further. *

The limitations of the advice from this thread must be noted. None of our advice, no matter the motives behind it, can replace solid veterinary advice and this should be taken into account when posting.

As Indy mentioned melodramatics and posting about a horse who may possibly be in fatal danger hit fellow members hard. It is important to remember this when posting especially when asking for advice but not being able to take any of the advice given to keep from threads deteriorating.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Well this made for a nice bed-time story for me, thanks all.

Gus: I sincerely hope that your horse is OK, the thought of something bad happening to anyone's horse sends shivers down my spine. In fact, that is probably the reaction many people on here have which is why people have such strong opinions on this matter.

For future reference Gus, just try to state the facts as they are. If you truly believe the horse is dying, don't bother with us folk here on HF. Just call a vet. They have emergency contacts no matter where you live. Save it into your phone. If it is a minor mishap (and we all have those, don't worry) then jump on and post a thread asking for advice and people will be more than happy to help. But be sure to state that it is a minor mishap, don't dress it up to be more dramatic than it really is otherwise people will stop replying to you and that is no help to you or your horse.

Keep us posted with Hot Dog's progress, cool name by the way.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Well this made for a nice bed-time story for me, thanks all.
> 
> Gus: I sincerely hope that your horse is OK, the thought of something bad happening to anyone's horse sends shivers down my spine. In fact, that is probably the reaction many people on here have which is why people have such strong opinions on this matter.
> 
> ...


Well said


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Gus said:


> ok ok I see i not being clear
> 
> *When I say she is about to die...it is for a little effect but she is getting fed to much and you gott remember it was alfalfa high in energy! But I need tips on her diet how to brig it down. It was 1 in the morning and she was hungry!*
> 
> ...




Posted by the OP in her other dying horse thread. 
​


----------



## Annie54 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looks like Gus doesnt really care about finding help... for the past few hours she has been on here. The problem is outside. GO outside... call another horse owner to come. Call a vet. or just walk hot dog around... but I guess drama on your computer means more to you. Its really sad.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

THANK you sara i appreciate it, but i panicked and needed advice (my friends don't always answer their fone right away^^) I will give an utd probably tomorrow

thanks (his name) he's an ex-racehorse so we think his name was like Hot-Diggity-Dog XD


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

so you think just because i on here, doesn't mean I checkin on hot dog?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> *Everyone let's please remember the Conscientious Etiquette Policy and try and remain civil and on track before this thread deteriorates any further. *



Fair enough, and I done then.


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

ok, lets try this one more time. Pick up the phone. Call the vet, even though the office is closed. Listen to the recorded message. Write down the emergency number. Call the emergency number. Talk to the vet and tell him what is going on with Hot Dog. Then go outside and do as he tells you. Please.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

With the amount of time between your posts, not possible unless you are on a laptop sitting in the barn/pasture.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Spastic_Dove said:


> *Everyone let's please remember the Conscientious Etiquette Policy and try and remain civil and on track before this thread deteriorates any further. *
> 
> The limitations of the advice from this thread must be noted. None of our advice, no matter the motives behind it, can replace solid veterinary advice and this should be taken into account when posting.
> 
> As Indy mentioned melodramatics and posting about a horse who may possibly be in fatal danger hit fellow members hard. It is important to remember this when posting especially when asking for advice but not being able to take any of the advice given to keep from threads deteriorating.


I'm done with this too. I am putting the OP on my Ignore list.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

... did she just seriously call US trolls? 

I think, Gus, your horse's problem is YOU. 

Now that I've got that out of my system I will refrain from posting here again.


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

hahaha no not at all callin you trolls i just remember that:rofl: good times


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Gus said:


> hahaha no not at all callin you trolls i just remember that:rofl: good times



I said I was done, however I prove myself a liar. 

I am glad that no one else here is having a good time and posting a laughing smilie, while we worry about your horse and whether or not you are a troll.


Wanna tell us how your horse is doing now, has it made a miraculous recovery as we are giving you a hard time, or are you going to ramp it us as you are not believed?


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

:shock: Don't you have a horse named Bacon too? =/


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi guys! I see what a firestorm this thread has become: sheesh! While my main response is "OMG, call a vet", I am going to attempt being insightful... So, here is what I have gleaned from the situation: Gus, you have _tried _to call the vet, with no response, and I'm assuming you have not left a message... however, you were able to find some banamine and give it to your horse? How much does your horse weigh? What was the dose? Generally, if we have a horse colic, our vet advises an initial dose of banamine while he is en-route, and then if he isn't here within 20-30ish minutes, we call him back with an update and he will advise more banamine or not. This is why it is very important that you at least try to call a vet: even if you are worried about cost, it won't hurt to call an out of town vet, tell them your dilemma (no vet answering) and your problem is "X", and ask their advise. Vets don't like to come out in the middle of the night and they won't if they don't thinki it is necessary... they aren't vampires who like to suck your wallet dry (all of the time, anyhow) - they need and want sleep, too! Anyhow - the vet might be able to offer your some encouragement and ideas over the phone... or alternately, they may say "Wow, take your horse to a clinic ASAP." Hard to say... I do know that if the problem is persistent, they WILL tell you that your only option is to let your horse potentially die (which no vet will advocate), or bring in a vet somehow. 

Your horse is eating and has had a bowel movement? This is very promising...

Here is what I have gathered from this thread alone (of course, I am NOT a vet, but these are some possibilities that I have considered): You have mentioned pumping your guy full of electrolytes? Why? If horses are dehydrated, they can display colic-like symptoms. Since you have had a couple of horses go down this week with "colic-like" symptoms (or something to that effect, I have not read the other thread people are referring to), and you are talking about electrolytes, etc... a quick surface-skimming thought is that your horses are not being adequately hydrated. Contrary to humans, and most other animals, a horse that is in the beginning stages of dehydration will not "act" thirsty... they actually lose interest in their water in many instances (not always). Electrolytes can be used to help stimulate them to start drinking again. I'm sure you know that horses need to have fresh water in clean tanks at their access at all times. Even if they have water, but it is in dirty tanks, your horses may refuse to drink it.

Even if you have enough _clean_ water for them, is it frozen (not sure your location, but in many areas it is below freezing right now)? If the water freezes, make sure that you, a: get a tank heater, or b: (which requires much more work and time) go check the tanks every couple of hours (or however long it takes the ice to form) and dump and refill every time they are iced over.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Leonolee - OP said it was 70 degrees outside. I honestly think they are a troll with pretend horses looking for attention.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hey it's 70 down here in TX!!! But the OP is not in Tx. Soooo IDK.


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Hahaha - oh! Thanks. I read like, the first several pages before going "Ah... well, I can put in my two cents..." I'm kind of catching up now and going "Yep... waste..." However, I did just go to another thread started by this person, and they clearly said in regards to their brother's horses "He doesn't even water them!" I don't recall the rest of the thread, but I don't think the OP said "I DO IT!" However... the buckets must be empty often enough for it to be noticed that they aren't watered.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> Hey it's 70 down here in TX!!! But the OP is not in Tx. Soooo IDK.



OP says they are in the desert in a previous post.


Leonalee, all the posts are full of drama, and other things we can all guess at.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Must.Sit.On.Hands.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

How Clever, I believe that would be a fail on your part.

Unless you typed that with a straw in your mouth?

Lol


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

So should we all just agree to be done with Gus's posts? I know this is not fun, and I will miss the drama myself, but I think it is best. 

I am going to try to go on strike, personally.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She is in a desert that is not in Texas and so far from the vet that the vet couldn't get there before a horse can die from colic. This could be a fun game. Can the OP give us some more clues? Is the name of the state three syllables or four?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm closing this as it's run it's course.


----------

